# RIP Tequila



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I got my beardie in the summer of '05. August 28th if I remember correctly. He was a rescue, a customer reject from a pet store. Just a tiny little baby that had been severely impacted and nearly died. He was the size of my pinkie finger when I took him home that day just over 3 years ago...

Today when I went to his tank to see how he was doing he seemed a bit out of it. Groggy I guess. Having seen him like that before, I decided to give him a bath. He liked to soak from time to time and that usually perked him up.

Well... Shortly after I left for a meeting at work. I came home about 4 hours later to find him dead.







Laugh all ya want but this one really hit me hard. I knew this guy probably wouldn't live the full ten years that beardies are forecasted to live. But this was far too soon and I was not prepared for it at all. Just last weekend I was watching him run around chasing crickets and chomping back on silkworms.

I'd like to think I made his short time on this planet alright... maybe even enjoyable... but I'm really questioning myself here. I feel guilty. Like it's somehow my fault. Like I should've taken him to the vet this afternoon. It's really really rough.

Anyway... RIP little budy. You will be dearly missed.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

That really sucks mettle...sorry to hear.
He was a cute little guy.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

We just had a horse pass away on us and I felt the same way man. It wasnt anything to serious but she just died. So I know how you feel and yes it does suck. Just remember the good times and that will help you out. Loosing a pet sometimes seems like a family member. Bt one good thing you did was rescue him. If you wouldnt have did that then he wouldnt have had a life at all.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

It's not your fault. Reptiles are masters at hiding whatever ails them by nature. In alot of cases, by the time they show any symptoms, it's too late. 
I normally don't get emotionally attached to my reptiles, but I am with my tegu because of his personability, and I can definitely understand getting attached to a beardie for the same reason. Very sorry.








Go get another one...it's the best medicine!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks for the condolences guys. It is really appreciated.

I don't think I'll be getting another beardie though. Especially not this soon. I don't know... seems almost too soon/fast.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

sorry to hear. losing a pet is hard, especially when its one that you had for so long. 
my condolences sir.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Mettle


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sorry for your loss Mettle.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> I don't know... seems almost too soon/fast.


Nonsense!!! You'll be surprised at how fast you will feel better. My mom did this for me all through my reptile keeping childhood. As a kid, I took it hard when I lost a reptile or any other pet. She always quickly ran out and bought me something else. 
I remember back in 4th grade I lost my cherished Mountain Horned Dragon (an agamid) and when she picked me up from school, there crawling on the floor of her car was a huge Diamondback Terrapin (turtle). My mammie rules!! 
I still do this, but now for myself of course.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm really sorry to hear this mettle. Its the only bad part about owning pets. Sometimes you do all you can to give them the best life possible, and they still die. It sounds like he got off to a ruff start, so at least you were able to give him a few good years.


----------



## klubb (Mar 25, 2008)

im sorry for your loss. i would be really torn up if i lost my beardie.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

that sucks man... sorry for the loss


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

sorry for the loss man, sounds like you did alot for him.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks again guys. So many replies! I really appreciate it... like, a ton. Means a lot.



SERRAPYGO said:


> > I don't know... seems almost too soon/fast.
> 
> 
> Nonsense!!! You'll be surprised at how fast you will feel better. My mom did this for me all through my reptile keeping childhood. As a kid, I took it hard when I lost a reptile or any other pet. She always quickly ran out and bought me something else.
> ...


I didn't go into the show thinking that I was going to come home with a beardie... Buuut... I kinda fell in love with an amazing looking hypo translucent tiger/blue/orange (aka the most expensive one on the table) fella. So after hearing my story the lady took $50 off and I was sold. And so was the dragon.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Sorry to hear that man!


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Some pets just feel ill and decide to call it a day instead of suffering


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

your makeing me







......sorry man....


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks again for the kind words guys. I still really miss my little guy.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Hows the new guy doing?


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

He had a good life, I can tell cause you are sad he is gone. So I know you loved him and that means you gave him a realy good life full of love! I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Mettle said:


> > I don't know... seems almost too soon/fast.
> 
> 
> Nonsense!!! You'll be surprised at how fast you will feel better. My mom did this for me all through my reptile keeping childhood. As a kid, I took it hard when I lost a reptile or any other pet. She always quickly ran out and bought me something else.
> ...


I didn't go into the show thinking that I was going to come home with a beardie... Buuut... I kinda fell in love with an amazing looking hypo translucent tiger/blue/orange (aka the most expensive one on the table) fella. So after hearing my story the lady took $50 off and I was sold. And so was the dragon.








[/quote]
congrats and im sorry for the lose.
i havent been in this forum up until i bought my pastel, so sorry for coming in so late, but at least we know you gave him a great home while he was here.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks for all the good words.

The new little guy has been doing well. Lots of spunk to him. Something that my last guy didn't have. It's neat to see the different personalities that these beardies can have.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I'm sorry for your loss. I have a Beardie that I've been keeping for years as well that I thought wouldn't live long. She was a runt of one of the clutches I had when I was breeding Beardies with my ex. Out of egg she was only 3g and didn't gain any weight for at least a week after birth. Her clutchmates had tripled in size by that time. Even now, she's only a fraction of the size of what an adult Beardie should be...and she's blind. She eats well even with her limitations, but I know she won't live as long as a normal Beardie would. You still get attatched to them though!


----------

